# Vesuvius dual boiler espresso machine



## Whipspeed (May 1, 2016)

We are looking to upgrade to one of these machines this week, luckily we live in the same town as Bella Barista, so can go and have a look and try the machines. I just wondered if anyone on here had one and if so how do you rate it? what are the pros & cons?

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have one as does @Xpenno


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Want grinder are you pairing it with ?

Do you weight in and out ?

What are the reasons you think this machine is right for you ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think to comment on your initial question. There are several owners on here. I had one but never intended to keep it. Quite simply, the machine allows you to experiment by setting your own profile. By that I mean if you for example, want to pre infuse for 7 seconds at 8 bar, then step up for 12 seconds to 10 brand so on, you can. This means you can experiment to your hearts content. You will probably step back to a couple of profiles but the theory is you can get the best extraction possible, out of any bean.

What Boots was saying,, is that in order to do that you will need a bit of knowledge and a decent grinder. It only makes sense to pair top end machine with a top end grinder.

So, give us the info and ask away


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

As does Ronsil and DaveC (DC wrote the closer look review on the BB website, there is also a link to a Home Barista comparison but I don't know why as the Vesuvius doesn't appear to have been set correctly in the comparison with the Profitec, owners can explain better as grind setting for pressure profiling machines is different)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

i would pass on the HB review , alot of it was garbage


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I have one and love it but it's not for everyone.

Pros:

- built in shot timer

- built in 7 day timer for power control

- components are top quality

- capable of outstanding coffee

Cons

- can lead you down a rabbit hole of too many variables

- it's big, proper big, and tall

- the steam arm isn't a good shape for bigger jugs

- it's handmade not a mass produced item so not everything aligns perfectly

If your technique is already good and you are obsessive about tuning your extractions; if you have an excellent grinder; if you are not nervous about changing PID settings to get stability; if you would rather own a Bristol than a BMW, this might be the machine for you. It really can deliver


----------



## Whipspeed (May 1, 2016)

Just got the new grinder, we bought an Olympus 75e, as we knew that we needed a good grinder to go with an upgraded machine. We've been using a Bezzera BZ10 & a mingon for the past couple of years, but want to upgrade to really boost how we make our coffee & reading reviews & chatting to people at Bella Barista, we've (or hubby) has decided that pressure profiling is the way he wants to go to get the most of his coffee.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> i would pass on the HB review , alot of it was garbage


Most of it to TBH....a load of untested rubbish.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whipspeed said:


> Just got the new grinder, we bought an Olympus 75e, as we knew that we needed a good grinder to go with an upgraded machine. We've been using a Bezzera BZ10 & a mingon for the past couple of years, but want to upgrade to really boost how we make our coffee & reading reviews & chatting to people at Bella Barista, we've (or hubby) has decided that pressure profiling is the way he wants to go to get the most of his coffee.


Ok then sounds reasonable ... go and try one

GOt lots of other good features in it ( timer - last shot protection ) , i didn't like the finish on the wood handles - i swapped mine out ...


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> i would pass on the HB review , alot of it was garbage


The main problem with this review is that they compared it to a machine with static pump speed. A 9bar shot on the Vesuvius is very different to a 9bar shot on a profitec or similar machine due to the pressure feedback loop. They would have achieved better results with a profile declining from 9bar.

Anyway, I love mine, it allows me to get the best out of my grinder which in turn gets the best out of coffee. It took me quite some time to come to terms with it just because of the variables it adds but now I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Whipspeed (May 1, 2016)

Have to say I didn't like the wooden handles much either, so good to know you can swap.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whipspeed said:


> Have to say I didn't like the wooden handles much either, so good to know you can swap.


I didnt swap - i had some made up by someone else in the states -


----------



## Whipspeed (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies, it seems that we are in the right direction with this.

As for the handles, hubby is a pretty good design engineer, I'll get him to look at making some handles


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> ... It took me quite some time to come to terms with it just because of the variables...


I think at some point I stopped fettling profiles every time I used the machine and went back to enjoying the drinks I made. That's when it really started to work for me. These days I try a thing and stick with it for a good while. Low pressure, flat profiles, is where I'm dwelling right now.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obnic said:


> I think at some point I stopped fettling profiles every time I used the machine and went back to enjoying the drinks I made. That's when it really started to work for me. These days I try a thing and stick with it for a good while. Low pressure, flat profiles, is where I'm dwelling right now.


Wise words


----------



## Whipspeed (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I suppose the old saying "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should" is still true.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Whipspeed said:


> Thanks for the advice. I suppose the old saying "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should" is still true.


I'm not sure whether you are referring to the ability to pressure profile or ability to spend money on Vesuvius...


----------



## Whipspeed (May 1, 2016)

Pressure profile


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

So I'm currently climbing the mountain of getting used to the Vesuvius, but after a week I think I am finally getting it.

Its taken a new tamper (TORR INOX) but I can now finally do naked pours without wearing 'em (its a lot less forgiving than my previous machine!) and I can actually say I just pulled one of the best shots I have ever done with it. Its a great little machine, it really is.

I'm stuck for the minute with a less than perfect grinder, but it is still impressing me, so god alone knows what it will do with a better grinder, I suspect great things are instore.

I recommend Ron's profiles as a good start when getting used to things, oh, and a lot of practice







It pays off, though, it really does.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> The main problem with this review is that they compared it to a machine with static pump speed. A 9bar shot on the Vesuvius is very different to a 9bar shot on a profitec or similar machine due to the pressure feedback loop. They would have achieved better results with a profile declining from 9bar.
> 
> Anyway, I love mine, it allows me to get the best out of my grinder which in turn gets the best out of coffee. It took me quite some time to come to terms with it just because of the variables it adds but now I couldn't be happier.


It's even worse than that my friend. The Vesuvius has the pre-infusion chamber intentionally disabled, so it always needs something at the start, thus a flat 9 bar profile is not the same as 9 bar on the Profitec which does NOT have the E61 preinfusion disabled.

I also believe they used the same grinder set the same way for both machines, which again does nothing to exploit the value of very long preinfusion or pressure profiling....where a MUCH finder grind is used/required vs a 9 bar non profiling machine..

Ah, if only they had properly read and understood the functions.


----------



## thriftwood (Jan 13, 2016)

I have one of these paired with the Olympus 75 and I'm very happy with it. It took me a little while to get to grips with it (as others have said it is very easy with so many variables to end up with a real mess) and I'm sure I've still got a lot of learning to do. Like most folks I don't mess with the profiles on a daily basis but when/if I do want to play then it is very flexible. I tend to go for quite long 11-15 second pre-infusions which allows a much finer grind to be used. The other benefit for me is that if I'm swapping between reasonable similar (from a grind perspective) coffees, which I do quite often, then I can leave the grinder at the same setting and just have multiple profiles to tailor the extraction. Whilst it may not be completely optimal this is easier/quicker than messing about with the grind settings every cup. The fit and finish on the my machine is excellent so hopefully they have resolved some of the earlier issues. BB were extremely helpful and patient.


----------



## Whipspeed (May 1, 2016)

Thanks, we were in there today, chatting to Claudette & are going back next week to have a go on one when it comes into stock.


----------



## Whipspeed (May 1, 2016)

Well machine has been purchased & Bella Batista kindly delivered it for me after we had a session down there at the shop learning how to use it. Took me a while at home to get the grind right & get a 1/2 decent espresso through it, but managed in the end. This is going to be a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I take it you are aware of the Great Ronsil's profiles? More specifically (I'm not sure if its been mentioned before) I should prod you towards http://vesuvius.freeforums.org.

Rons profiles are a great place to start, there are a great deal of variables in play, and yes, its a steep learning curve, so every little bit helps









When it works, its amazing, so stick with it


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Out of interest @DaveC - how often am I going to have to strip and relube the lever? You said at one point it might not need doing all that often, and I'm kinda overdue a pulycaf backflush (and also slightly terrified of taking things to bits)

Oh, and while we are on the subject - is Cafiza too strong for this machine?

(soz for thread hijack)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Whipspeed said:


> Well machine has been purchased & Bella Batista kindly delivered it for me after we had a session down there at the shop learning how to use it. Took me a while at home to get the grind right & get a 1/2 decent espresso through it, but managed in the end. This is going to be a bit of a learning curve.


It takes a while because you have to "think differently" and move a long way from the techniques you use on other machines. A previous poster has linked you to Rons great profile page and he has had a Vesuvius longer than anyone else (except me), so it's well worth a read. The basic mechanics, performance and reliability have also been well proven in the field now, unlike other similar machines and the engineering build quality is wonderful.

The main thing is; go for that finer grind and longer preinfusion (also a softer preinfusion), regulating pump acceleration can often help as it really softens the rise and the changes between steps..

@UbiquitousPhoton

Only Puly every2-3 months, drop the shower screen every 2-3 days and clean behind there and in the portafilter and basket (take those apart every day). The machine has the preinfusion valve disabled, so that won't gunk up, the vent valve and chambers is the main thing Puly cleans during a backflush. A puly backflush is NOT a substitute for dropping the shower screen every few days.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication

The machines uses stainless steel solenoid valves, PTFE tubing AISI 316L boilers, I don't think anything else you can think of using is going to be a problem for it.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Cheers @DaveC - I still have a large tub of cafiza from before along with the pulycaf that came with the machine, so would rather use it.

I'm doing a plain water flush after each session, and dropping the screen every 2-3 days, so thats cool. Need to *properly* clean the portafilter more often though, rather than just a scoot with water from the group head admittedly...


----------



## Whipspeed (May 1, 2016)

Cheers all some great help & advice there. I was trying a finer grind, but just getting thick dribble through, so I will look at the ore infusion times.

I will look at the profiles you've recommended & have another fiddle this afternoon.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh, to re-iterate, though - how often to I have to strip and re-grease? Every pulycaf backflush?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Whipspeed (May 1, 2016)

Still finding the finer grind not coming through very well even with longer pre infusion. Have had some work well though using the profiles from the forums. Mind you, not consistent, but that could be tamping too hard.

Enjoying it though.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

My suggestion would be to stay with a simple lever style profile until you achieve a coffee you really like.

This will give you confidence to experiment with more variable profiles.


----------



## Whipspeed (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Ron, have been trying that and we are getting some coffee we like. I even managed a bit of latte art this morning. Things are improving!


----------

